# Suricata Configuration



## peterwkc (Dec 7, 2019)

Dear Forumer, 
I cannot start my suricata at boot time. I don't know how to fix it. 

```
suricata_enable="YES"
suricata_interface="bge0"
```
suricata.log

```
6/12/2019 -- 13:33:10 - <Notice> - Signal Received.  Stopping engine.
6/12/2019 -- 13:33:12 - <Notice> - Stats for 'bge0':  pkts: 11050, drop: 0 (0.00%), invalid chk
sum: 0
6/12/2019 -- 13:33:12 - <Error> - [ERRCODE: SC_ERR_SYSCALL(50)] - Unable to set caps for iface
"bge0": Invalid argument
```
Please help. Thanks.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Mar 3, 2022)

This is my suricata conf:

/etc/rc.conf.d/suricata

```
suricata_enable=YES
suricata_netmap=NO
suricata_interface=wan
suricata_flags="-D -v"
#suricata_netmap=YES
```

Suricata runs for me on my WAN interface and I do have logs being generated.  I am hoping to get into that more ...

The error from above:

```
6/12/2019 -- 13:33:12 - <Error> - [ERRCODE: SC_ERR_SYSCALL(50)] - Unable to set caps for iface
"bge0": Invalid argument
```

seems like the reason why it is failing.

It seems like "bge0" is the right interface because it is able to collect some packets, perhaps netmap is the problem.  That is the high-speed packet capture framework.


----------

